# Plantronics Audio 90



## Helmut Klein (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe mir vor nicht mal einem halben Jahr das Headset Audio 90 von Plantronics gekauft, doch jetzt, seit kurzem "knistert" es immer wenn ich musik höre oder ein Spiel spiele...

Weiß jomand woran das liegen könnte oder hatte dieses "Problem" auch schon mal? Soll ich die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen?

Meine Soundkarte ist eine Creative SB live 5.1.

Socke


----------



## eViLaSh (31. Oktober 2002)

hört sich nach nem kabelbruch an, überprüf mal die kabel !

wenn das nicht hilft -> garantie 

an der soundkarte liegt es glaub ich ned


----------



## goela (31. Oktober 2002)

Hast Du einen Lautstärkeregler am Headset dran? Der könnte "verstaubt" sein!!!!


----------



## eViLaSh (31. Oktober 2002)

vielleicht ist auch die lautstärke von deiner soundkarte zu laut eingestellt !


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. November 2002)

Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich denke es lag an der Soundkarte, ich habe meine System nämlich formatiert und neu installiert und siehe da, der sound ist wieder normal 

Ein Lautstärkeregler hab ich auch, aber obs daran lag glaub ich nicht


----------

